# E & M Exam/Hematologic/95 rules



## medicalsec (Jul 1, 2009)

I am confused!! When you use the 95 exam rules can you count a system for sending the patient for blood tests since Hematologic/lymphatic/immunolgic is counted as an organ system per CPT. I am trying to determine how that category fits into the criteria for the 8 system count. I know that you can count the lymphatic system when they check nodes, but I am not sure how the hematologic category fits into the criteria other than possibly sending the patient for lab work.

Thanks,

Dee


----------



## LLovett (Jul 2, 2009)

Ordering lab work would fall under data points in your MDM, not exam. 

Not really sure what would count as Hematologic in exam to be honest. In 97 guidelines there is an option for a single system exam for Hem/Lymph/Immun but the only thing jumping at me for Hem would be inspection of skin for bruises.

Laura, CPC


----------



## medicalsec (Jul 2, 2009)

THANKS,

I have been trying to figure out that area for quite a long time!!

Dee


----------



## Gainingknowledgedaily (Jul 2, 2009)

In the facility that I am in, for ROS heme/Lymph/Immunologic we use things such as anemia, easy bruising or bleeding, past transfusions, swollen glands. goiter, stiff neck
For the Exam portion of Heme/Lyph/Immunologic  for Heme we us bleeding, anemic, Lymph-cervical,axillary, inguinal nodes, adenopathy, tenderness; for Immun: spleen, thymus, immunity, herpes.


----------

